# Gotta get better than this for Oinkfest



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 23, 2006)

10 day forecast for Clarence NY calls for showers and around 60 Friday and Saturday. Let's hope they are as accurate as they usually are.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya know what happens at Oinktoberfest when it rains?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 23, 2006)

Showers and a temp around 60 isn't that bad...but if it rains the temps will be in the 40's...looks like more whiskey....purely for medicinal purposes


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 23, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Ya know what happens at Oinktoberfest when it rains?



 :?:


----------



## wittdog (Sep 23, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":zrl6e7v7]Ya know what happens at Oinktoberfest when it rains?



 :?:[/quote:zrl6e7v7]
We pours  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya get wet!


----------

